# 30 days of Horror.



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

With the arrival of October I'm tring once again to complete my 30 days of Horror moviethon. for the last two years I've missed it by two days!

If anyone has some favorites let me know. (Netflix is always a plus!)

Oct. 1st- World War Z, and walking dead season 3 episodes 1&2.

I thought I'd make a strong start with ZOMBIES


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

I usually wait for 30 days of horror but this year all AMC did was repeat Friday the 13th and Halloween over and over with some Walking Dead thrown in some. I was not impressed this year at all. Usually they do some good older movies but nothing this year. Night of the Living Dead was not even played once! I found Turner Classic Movies much better this October.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

They have played every Friday the 13th out there except the original it seemed (I may have missed it). I am watching Halloween right now on AMC but I should just put it in my DVD player and watch it uninterrupted.


----------

